# My boar and two sows.



## elbesta (Apr 7, 2014)

One sow due May 17, and the other is due June 8. The boar is a Duroc X and the sows are Burkshire X.


----------



## Sandy'saddiction (May 16, 2014)

We just bought a pregnet sow she is due at end of the month. I can't wait! 
hope all goes good with your sow


----------



## elbesta (May 18, 2014)

The one on the right farrowed 14, 9 living the other one is due June 7


----------



## Sandy'saddiction (May 18, 2014)

That's not to bad. . How many  Is it normal normal got them to loose? 
This will be our first time with pigs.  
We have had cows long time but they are very different then pigs. Do I hope she goes ok with us newbies.


----------



## elbesta (May 19, 2014)

11 is about average, a first time gilt is less. Just watch her and be ready to help if a piglet needs it. I dry them off with towels if its cold and help them find a teat if needed. My wife said I make a good midwife. I do the same with my goats, I have even pulled a calf years ago.


----------



## Sandy'saddiction (May 19, 2014)

Ok thanks for tip. I can't wait she has such a wonderful personality I hope she stays calm when babies are born.  
This is our first time but this is going to be her third.


----------



## Sandy'saddiction (May 20, 2014)

OMG!!!  Gloria wasn't supposed to be due untill end of month.   She had 11 babies today and I made it home to watch last one. They are so cute.  Mom is doing great and so far all babies made it. 
Pics to follow....


----------



## Sandy'saddiction (May 20, 2014)




----------



## elbesta (May 31, 2014)

Looks like the boar was a Berkshire. Good looking bunch!   What have your night time temps been there.


----------



## Sandy'saddiction (Jun 1, 2014)

Yea mom is Yorkshire boar is Berkshire Doroc cross!  They are so cute


----------



## Onyx (Mar 19, 2015)

I almost had myself convinced that I could raise a couple of pigs for pork but I guess I'll just be eating a lot of chicken >_>;


----------



## Chytka (Mar 19, 2015)

How cute and exciting! Do you raise them as meat or pets?


----------

